# DirecTv is a bunch of crooks!



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

Please read my story. If you have not signed up with these guys, consider this first.

I signed up for DirecTv 6 months ago and have nothing put problems from day 1! To start, they lied about my set-up price. They told me I was getting 1 HD-DVR and 1 DVR. The installer shows up with 2 reg receivers. I contacted customer service and she noted that my install order had been changed and she could no longer honor the original agreement. 

The new tech had my correct order (after much yelling at a supervisor). He damaged my house and stated he did work that he did not do. He told me I needed 4 lines installed inside my walls to run the 2 DVRs. He split the line that was already there with a splitter and never installed any wires, but charged me for 4 lines. My service never worked correctly, the second tuner could not get a signal and I could not record 2 shows. 

The third tech told me I had to repay him to redo the work the second tech said he did as he was not going to install 4 lines for free. Again, much yelling involved.

By the way, it is only 2 lines. Each DirecTv cable has 2 wires in it, but the tech will be happy to charge you to install 2 lines per wall if you are not careful.

Then, I get my credit card bill. Turns out, they charged me twice for the equipment. I again contact them. After many angry hours on the phone, I finally get someone that takes care of it. For my troubles, I am told I will get a years worth of HBO/Cinemax/ShowTime for free. 3 months later, I start getting billed for this free service. I call to find out what is going on. They have no idea what I am talking about. I got 3 months for signing up and that is all.

As an additional offer at sign up. If I agree to auto-pay and paperless billing, they will give me a $50 Visa gift card. A month after I sign up, I get a letter in the mail stating that I am not eligible for this offer. I again contact customer service. The rep informs me that I am eligible for the offer and that he will resubmit it. A month later I get another letter again telling me that I am not eligible but no explanation why.

Finally got my service working, but the DVR never worked correctly. Finally after 6-months of techs at my house, they offer to exchange my HD-DVR. 

Not thinking, I agreed. During the install, I found that one of the techs had the cable running through my Monster Power conditioner. It was this way originally from when I had cable. I undid that and the service seemed to work ok from then on. Side note, they replaced me NEW HD-DVR (6 month old) with a factory refurb. So, more than likely, there was nothing wrong with the DVR, just another installer screw-up.

Fast forward to a month later. I had another issue with the DVR not recording shows. It records an hour of black screen rather than the show and I know the show was on because I watched part of it and recorded it for my wife. 

So I call them again. After a good deal of hassle, I say, I have had enough of you guys. I want to know what it takes to cancel this crap service. The lady informs me that I would owe over $480. I ask why. She tells me that my 24 months restarted when I had my new HD-DVR installed. *The one that replaced the defective one. I explain the issue with the tech and it was their error that caused the DVR swap and that I was never informed of any contract extention nor did I agree to one. I explain that the DVR was most likely not defective and had one of their techs known to follow the cable from the wall, they would have found the issue the first time. I explain that it seems they are more than happy to swap devices and not tell the customer the impact because they can hide a contract extention. She explains that is just the way they do business!

So, they screwed up my order.
Screwed up my house.
Screwed up my install.
Double billed my credit card.
and to fix one of their screw-ups, sent me a refurb DVR, just so they could extend my contract without my knowledge or approval.

This is the single worst company in the world! Had I known about their fraudulent business model, I would have never let them in my house!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

And yet they have like 15 million subscribers, most of whom are quite satisfied with the service. Personally, I have been with Directv for 11 years and outside of a few long waits on the phone to speak to a rep, couldnt be happier.

If you want help/advice, this is a great place to come, if you just want to come here and vent, start your own blog


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow. Well, I have had great service for the last decade, but I have to agree with Frank, he has had a terrible experience, and unfortunately, if you get a bad installer, then have to go through DirecTV to get it fixed, well, that's what happens. They need to shape up on that crap, that's really, really bad.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your experiences. Here is what I would do at this point.

email... Ellen Filipiak at [email protected]

She is the VP of customer service. I would calmly and without emotion explain your current situation, and what you feel needs to be done to make you happy without canceling your service. See what she says. Maybe she will make you happy.

It sounds like your installer was on his first day on the job and thought he was still working for a cable company....


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bad installs and bad customer experiences happen.

I've been a sub for 12 years, and in that time I've had my service upgraded numerous times, cable pulled, boxes changed, dishes changed (just this past monday) without a problem. 

Fraudulent business model? I don't think so, Lousy service experience? I'll give you that.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well Frank it sux that you had such a crappy installer. Since your in Florida, I can only assume is was MASTEC. They are horrible, in Florida anyways. The first install I went through, I babysat the guy and told him what to do because he was clueless... I had to show him how to snake a wire through a wall... but thats another story.

As far as calling customer service, I have never spoken to anyone that wasn't able to help. Besides they did win "Best Customer Service" Rewards for past several years. The only advice I can give you, STOP YELLING AT THEM. If you acted on the phone with the same type of attitude in your post, I would have wanted to mess up your account too.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

I am not trying to vent. 

I wanted to let you guys know what led up to today.

To extend a contract 6 months without telling the customer, without asking the customer, without any reason at all is wrong. The box turns out did not even need to be replaced, it was an install error, but they were happy to replace it because they got to lock me in for another 6 months and without my consent.

I really feel that is wrong.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

FrankFromFl said:


> I am not trying to vent.
> 
> I wanted to let you guys know what led up to today.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that based on the problem as you described it and the trouble shooting performed, they offered to replace the box to see if that would solve your problem, not screw you over.

But you certainly got bad service from the installation company. They should have bent over backwards to fix the problem caused by their employee using splitters.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

So you are ok with a company trouble shooting an issue at the cost of your contract restarting and them not telling you?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

FrankFromFl said:


> I am not trying to vent.
> 
> I wanted to let you guys know what led up to today.
> 
> ...


I thought receivers were warrantied for 3 mo. no extension no s&h. Sounds like a really bad install day.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

D* has a great product, but they have quite possibly *THE WORST* customer service that exists. They don’t adequately train their CSR’s, and few of their “supervisors” are even any better. The best CSR’s are the Customer Retention department. I would follow Inkahauts’ advice and e-mail Ellen Filipiak. You might also try contacting Customer Retention by calling the customer service number and saying “cancel service” at the prompt. When you get there, be nice, but explain your problems and that you understand this department is your last resort chance to get satisfaction. If you get a good CR, things will be worked out. If not, keep trying.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

gfrang said:


> I thought receivers were warrantied for 3 mo. no extension no s&h. Sounds like a really bad install day.


His replacement took place 6 mos after initial install.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

First off, welcome to the forums FrankFromFL! :welcome_s

Bad installs happen. Poor customer services representatives also happen. Unfortunately, so seemed to have hit the unlucky combination of both.

You are welcome to express your experience and opinions here, especially when as you have, matter of factly.

I wish I could help, perhaps the constructive suggestions will create a happy solution.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

gfrang said:


> I thought receivers were warrantied for 3 mo. no extension no s&h. Sounds like a really bad install day.


We pay $5 a month to warranty leased equipment, but if you need to use the service you are paying for, I guess it gives them the right to extend your contract.

So, you have DirecTv for 22 months and pay them $5 a month for that time. On the 22nd month, you call with an issue and as a "trouble shooting step" they send you a new box. Guess what, you now have a new 24 month contract and no where did you sign for it.

That is the point I am trying to make. The rest of my post is just to show you guys the stuff they have put me through that got me to the point to find this nugget of information out.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

FrankFromFl said:


> So you are ok with a company trouble shooting an issue at the cost of your contract restarting and them not telling you?


I here you. Do you have the protection Plan? They don't extend the commitment if you do. If not, after 3 months it automatically gets done if they send you a new box without regard to the reason your getting the box. However they tell you that too.... most of the time. Hopefully you weren't yelling when they told ou this and you missed it. My first question is, does the six months matter to you today? If so then take the time to write an email to the VP who's email I posted earlier, and ask it be changed back to your original length. She will probably do it considering all the trouble you've had... If it doesn't matter, then do't worry about it and enjoy all your HD...


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

gslater said:


> His replacement took place 6 mos after initial install.


But he stated his dvr never worked correctly from day one.Did he report it right away?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Sorry to hear about your experiences. Here is what I would do at this point.
> 
> email... Ellen Filipiak at [email protected]


this is definitely the best option at this point... basically, just copy and paste your post here into an email to her...

i also am sorry to hear about the trouble you are having... no fun at all... :nono2:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The extensions suck, but everytime I have been informed up and down from installers and CSRs about any extensions that may take place.

They read a whole paragraph of information to me on the phone when I upgraded a few months ago.

You also have to realize you are dealing with 2 companies here, the installation company and directv.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

FrankFromFl said:


> We pay $5 a month to warranty leased equipment, but if you need to use the service you are paying for, I guess it gives them the right to extend your contract.
> 
> So, you have DirecTv for 22 months and pay them $5 a month for that time. On the 22nd month, you call with an issue and as a "trouble shooting step" they send you a new box. Guess what, you now have a new 24 month contract and no where did you sign for it.
> 
> That is the point I am trying to make. The rest of my post is just to show you guys the stuff they have put me through that got me to the point to find this nugget of information out.


Ok Frank it sounds like you are paying for the protection plan?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

FrankFromFL, I can sure see why you're upset. I would be too. I think you got a pretty bad installer, someone who wasn't familiar with the equipment or the cabling requirements. 

If you wouldn't mind, there are a few clarifications I'd like to make:

Depending on your installation you do sometimes need two cables per receiver. It depends on what other equipment is used for the install. 

Also, even in cases when you can use a single wire, existing splitters may not work. 

As far as contract extensions, I believe that is in writing somewhere, I would have to look and find it. But it is also common industry practice unfortunately. 

We're glad you found us, and I personally welcome you here and I hope you'll find that we can help.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> this is definitely the best option at this point... basically, just copy and paste your post here into an email to her...
> 
> i also am sorry to hear about the trouble you are having... no fun at all... :nono2:


Whatever you do, don't copy and paste. Make your explanation very calm and unemotional, and strictly fact based. Telling a supervisor that you yelled at people does not make them want to help you or feel sympathy for you. (not the same is saying you have been fustrtated by the whole thing. I would mention that, obviously) It makes you look like karma is catching up to you....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Whatever you do, don't copy and paste. Make your explanation very calm and unemotional, and strictly fact based. Telling a supervisor that you yelled at people does not make them want to help you or feel sympathy for you. (not the same is saying you have been fustrtated by the whole thing. I would mention that, obviously) It makes you look like karma is catching up to you....


True... I should have cleared that up. Your email should be calm yet assertive. That will definitely get you much farther...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I know it will be hard to do considering you experience thus far, but leave the emotion out of it when calling or writing. It will get you nowhere fast.

Simply state the facts as you know them and let the system (as flawed as some protest) work for you. It may not be fast or efficient, but it does for the most part work.

Now for my personal responses to your items. Sorry in advance if it appears that I'm laying the blame on you.



> I signed up for DirecTv 6 months ago and have nothing put problems from day 1! To start, they lied about my set-up price. They told me I was getting 1 HD-DVR and 1 DVR. The installer shows up with 2 reg receivers. I contacted customer service and she noted that my install order had been changed and she could no longer honor the original agreement.


Who changed the work order and why? Typically, no new customer gets a HD-DVR for free, so you should have been charged something for it.



> The new tech had my correct order (after much yelling at a supervisor). He damaged my house and stated he did work that he did not do. He told me I needed 4 lines installed inside my walls to run the 2 DVRs. He split the line that was already there with a splitter and never installed any wires, but charged me for 4 lines. My service never worked correctly, the second tuner could not get a signal and I could not record 2 shows.


The new tech? First, second or ??? visit? Who did the yelling and why? You or the tech? Damage to your house? What damage? Did you file a damage claim with DirecTv and/or the installation company at the time of the damage? If not, why not?

Did you agree to new lines being wall fished (custom work charge)? While I can't speak for whatever the installation company was, it doesn't matter if its a single line or a dual line for wall fishes go. It's per wall, not per line. But, again may vary from location to location.

If he did not do the custom work as requested, why did you pay it?



> Then, I get my credit card bill. Turns out, they charged me twice for the equipment. I again contact them. *After many angry hours on the phone*, I finally get someone that takes care of it. For my troubles, I am told I will get a years worth of HBO/Cinemax/ShowTime for free. 3 months later, I start getting billed for this free service. I call to find out what is going on. They have no idea what I am talking about. I got 3 months for signing up and that is all.
> 
> As an additional offer at sign up. If I agree to auto-pay and paperless billing, they will give me a $50 Visa gift card. A month after I sign up, I get a letter in the mail stating that I am not eligible for this offer. I again contact customer service. The rep informs me that I am eligible for the offer and that he will resubmit it. A month later I get another letter again telling me that I am not eligible but no explanation why.


The VP office (Ellen) and/or retention can/should make these issues right for you.



> Finally got my service working, but the DVR never worked correctly. Finally after 6-months of techs at my house, they offer to exchange my HD-DVR.
> 
> Not thinking, I agreed. During the install, I found that one of the techs had the cable running through my Monster Power conditioner. It was this way originally from when I had cable. I undid that and the service seemed to work ok from then on. Side note, they replaced me NEW HD-DVR (6 month old) with a factory refurb. So, more than likely, there was nothing wrong with the DVR, just another installer screw-up.


Sat lines should NEVER be run through a power conditioner regardless of what the marketing machine at Monster claims. Who ran the lines through the power conditioner? I will have to fault you for buying Monster stuff, sorry. 



> So I call them again. After a good deal of hassle, I say, I have had enough of you guys. I want to know what it takes to cancel this crap service. The lady informs me that I would owe over $480. I ask why. She tells me that my 24 months restarted when I had my new HD-DVR installed. *The one that replaced the defective one. I explain the issue with the tech and it was their error that caused the DVR swap and that I was never informed of any contract extention nor did I agree to one. I explain that the DVR was most likely not defective and had one of their techs known to follow the cable from the wall, they would have found the issue the first time. I explain that it seems they are more than happy to swap devices and not tell the customer the impact because they can hide a contract extention. She explains that is just the way they do business!


If you were yelling at the CSR, I can understand (not agreeing, just understanding) why they may have said what they said.

If not mistaken though, under the protection plan, a replacement receiver does not extend your commitment. A frazzled CSR may have though to balance out karma.

Anyway, step back, take a few deep breaths and write up a factual, emotionless (ok, maybe a little emotion) email to the address others have posted.

Good luck 
and 
:welcome_s


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Let me clear up one misconception. If a leased receiver is replaced with a leased receiver, no matter when it is replaced, there is no new commitment attached to it. However, DirecTV's computer may not have recognized that you had replaced a leased receiver. Call back and tell the CSR that you have a replacement HD DVR with an incorrect commitment on it and request to be sent to the access card team. They can remove the incorrect commitment.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

gfrang said:


> Ok Frank it sounds like you are paying for the protection plan?


Yes, I am paying for the protection plan.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> FrankFromFL, I can sure see why you're upset. I would be too. I think you got a pretty bad installer, someone who wasn't familiar with the equipment or the cabling requirements.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, there are a few clarifications I'd like to make:
> 
> ...


I know I needed 2 wires and I agreed to the install of those wires. The final tech that installed the stuff correctly informed me that each cable has 2 wires and I should have only been charged for 1 wire per wall, not 2.

Contract Extentions should be explained to the customer when they happen, not hidden deep in a document that noone has seen in a year.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I here you. Do you have the protection Plan? They don't extend the commitment if you do. If not, after 3 months it automatically gets done if they send you a new box without regard to the reason your getting the box. However they tell you that too.... most of the time. Hopefully you weren't yelling when they told ou this and you missed it. My first question is, does the six months matter to you today? If so then take the time to write an email to the VP who's email I posted earlier, and ask it be changed back to your original length. She will probably do it considering all the trouble you've had... If it doesn't matter, then do't worry about it and enjoy all your HD...


I did not start yelling until they told me that my contract had already been extended. I spent hours on the phone trying to get this fixed and was always extremelly calm and polite even after getting hung up on several times.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

gfrang said:


> But he stated his dvr never worked correctly from day one.Did he report it right away?


Yes, from day 1, they knew of my problems.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

Grentz said:


> The extensions suck, but everytime I have been informed up and down from installers and CSRs about any extensions that may take place.
> 
> They read a whole paragraph of information to me on the phone when I upgraded a few months ago.
> 
> You also have to realize you are dealing with 2 companies here, the installation company and directv.


They didn't even ask me if I wanted a new box. The guy said, well at this point, the only thing I can think of is for you to try a new box. It will be there in 1-2 days. Once you get it, give us a call to help set it up.

The call to set it up was, please tell me your code. Ok, code confirmed, your new box is now active, please make sure to mail us your old box.

That was it, no talk of any extention.

If they had mentioned one, I would have told them where to stick that idea.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

gfrang said:


> Ok Frank it sounds like you are paying for the protection plan?


Yes, I am .


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If you're paying for the protection plan your commitment should not have been extended anyway.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Whatever you do, don't copy and paste. Make your explanation very calm and unemotional, and strictly fact based. Telling a supervisor that you yelled at people does not make them want to help you or feel sympathy for you. (not the same is saying you have been fustrtated by the whole thing. I would mention that, obviously) It makes you look like karma is catching up to you....


Other than this post, I am usually a very calm person. I try to not fly off the handle at people until I am pushed to a point like this.

I will write her a very well thought out email with no emotion.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

I think he's confusing the $5.99/mo protection plan with the $4.99/mo lease-mirroring fee.

He wrote:


> We pay $5 a month to warranty leased equipment, but if you need to use the service you are paying for, I guess it gives them the right to extend your contract.





spartanstew said:


> If you're paying for the protection plan your commitment should not have been extended anyway.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Incog-Neato said:


> I think he's confusing the $5.99/mo protection plan with the $4.99/mo lease-mirroring fee.
> 
> He wrote:


It did use the word "warranty" in that post. Maybe he can clarify.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

RobertE said:


> I know it will be hard to do considering you experience thus far, but leave the emotion out of it when calling or writing. It will get you nowhere fast.
> 
> Simply state the facts as you know them and let the system (as flawed as some protest) work for you. It may not be fast or efficient, but it does for the most part work.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a long one. Ok, here I go.


RobertE said:


> Who changed the work order and why? Typically, no new customer gets a HD-DVR for free, so you should have been charged something for it.


Oh, they charged me. In fact they charged me twice. I have no idea who changed the install order. They had a deal where I was offered 1 regular DVR and an HD-DVR for a certain price. They charged me that price and showed up with neither. Once I contacted the billing department, they told me that the order was changed and they would no longer offer me that deal because I was now a member and not a new customer.



RobertE said:


> The new tech? First, second or ??? visit? Who did the yelling and why? You or the tech? Damage to your house? What damage? Did you file a damage claim with DirecTv and/or the installation company at the time of the damage? If not, why not?


First, I was upset at the first tech for wasting my time and again at his supervisor that told me that I had to take the equipment or cancel the contract. There was no other option and if I wanted an HD-DVR it would now be at full price since I was a member.
The second tech ripped a huge hole in 2 of my walls pulling cables through. Him and I got into quite an argument and he was asked to leave. Yes, I filed a claim, but it is still part of the experience.



RobertE said:


> Did you agree to new lines being wall fished (custom work charge)? While I can't speak for whatever the installation company was, it doesn't matter if its a single line or a dual line for wall fishes go. It's per wall, not per line. But, again may vary from location to location.


Yes I did, but after he did it, he informed me I owed him for 4 lines at $50 per line. This was to control 2 DVRs



RobertE said:


> If he did not do the custom work as requested, why did you pay it?


He told me it was done. What he did was split my cable line that was already there. So the DVR worked on 1 channel, but when you went to record channel 2, it failed because there was no signal.



RobertE said:


> Sat lines should NEVER be run through a power conditioner regardless of what the marketing machine at Monster claims. Who ran the lines through the power conditioner? I will have to fault you for buying Monster stuff, sorry.


No issue, I like Monster, some don't. Anyway, I know they should not run through there, but they were there from my cable box. I guess he just did not unhook them.



RobertE said:


> If you were yelling at the CSR, I can understand (not agreeing, just understanding) why they may have said what they said.


I only started yelling once when they told me I had to pay full price for my equipment and once again when they told me they extended my contract. This was after they told me this info.



RobertE said:


> If not mistaken though, under the protection plan, a replacement receiver does not extend your commitment. A frazzled CSR may have though to balance out karma.


You would be wrong from my experience. He was not frazzled at the point he told me this.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

Newshawk said:


> Let me clear up one misconception. If a leased receiver is replaced with a leased receiver, no matter when it is replaced, there is no new commitment attached to it. However, DirecTV's computer may not have recognized that you had replaced a leased receiver. Call back and tell the CSR that you have a replacement HD DVR with an incorrect commitment on it and request to be sent to the access card team. They can remove the incorrect commitment.


I did, they told me that my contract was renewed when I activated the new receiver.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

Incog-Neato said:


> I think he's confusing the $5.99/mo protection plan with the $4.99/mo lease-mirroring fee.
> 
> He wrote:


Direct from my bill

05/20 06/19 DIRECTV Protection Plan Monthly 5.99


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Your extension should not have happened then.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

FrankFromFl said:


> I am not trying to vent.
> 
> I wanted to let you guys know what led up to today.
> 
> ...


I agree completely.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

FrankFromFl said:


> Yes, I am paying for the protection plan.


Than no charge for replacement s&h and no extension. One problem solved.
Next you got to get them to make good on the install right?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Next what i would do is call and talk to a csr get them to take off any extension that you have and send installers back out and fix it. If you have any problems with the csr ask to speak with a supervisor. This should be cut and dry especially with the protection plan. If and when they come to fix the problems don't sign off on the work sheet unless every thing is working and you are completely satisfied.


----------



## mgtr (Apr 11, 2008)

I think that D* is a great company, but they have some really lousy installers (who work under contract for separate companies). I have learned that before I let them in the door, I talk to them about exactly what they are going to do, and what, if any, extra charges are going to be. I have sent several away and asked them to send a supervisor next time. My worst experience has been with a company out of Orlando -- I sent one away, called D* who called the company owner who called me. I explained the problem clearly and calmly, and he said he would take care of it. Two days later, the same installer showed up with the same junk and the same attitude. I sent him away again.
If the OP has had to deal with this company (he is in Florida), I can understand his frustration.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I feel sorry for the OP, this is the type of situation that gives all installers a bad name even if its not deserved. the 1 bad apple scenario


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I always wonder about the motivation to make these kinds of post, trying to convince others to do something based on a negative experience. It's unfortunate that those things occurred, but I would get a *broader *view of the customer experience to consider *any *provider.

Since DirecTV has the highest customer satisfaction rating for years now, and their subscriber base has grown in huge numbers as well for years....one could make the case that they must be doing something right....alot right.

So the problem I have with these posts is the premise that everyone else should base their decisions exclusively on one person's negative experience.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

FrankFromFL, dealing with DirecTV can be difficult at times. The advantage you now have has been some really good input from this group. In particular, the email address of the VP of Customer Service. 

I've had to contact folks at the VP level before because of installation problems. I can tell you that they really do care and, if you do it properly, they will make every effort to resolve your concerns.

I hope you'll handle it that way and become a satisfied customer. Let us know.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Then you got ripped. I've replaced numerous receivers (most recently 2 HD TiVos with 2 HR20's) under the PP and never paid a cent or had a committment extended or even questioned. Unless there is something you're not telling us at least your contract issue should be easily resolved.



FrankFromFl said:


> Direct from my bill
> 
> 05/20 06/19 DIRECTV Protection Plan Monthly 5.99


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

....and who isnt ?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

FrankFromFl said:


> So you are ok with a company trouble shooting an issue at the cost of your contract restarting and them not telling you?


Just getting back to this. My initial response purposefully ignored the commitment part. But after catching up, I don't see where they should have extended your commitment. It gets frustrating when things happen on your account that shouldn't or weren't explained in the first place.

You should definitely email Ellen Fillipiak (sp???) as previously suggested and explain things, step-by-step in a bit more detail than here. Her office will make things right - even if you still want to cancel.

Anyway, and this really is just me rambling on - one thing I've always done is watch over any install at my house. Very little gets done outside that I don't check on and nothing gets done inside that I don't see. I've learned a lot in my 14 yrs experience with DirecTV (1st parents, then my own account) and I try to inform myself as best I can on what to expect for any new work that needs to be done before the techs arrive. Not saying you should have done this or that you somehow should be blamed for not knowing what was happening, just how I go about things so I know what's being done. Heck, when I had in-home warranty work done on my TV, I assisted the tech in a limited fashion while he was taking the set apart, locating the board that needed to be changed (on a subsequent followup actually replacing the lcd panel itself) and then putting the set together again. I now know how to disassemble and reassemble a Sony Bravia LCD.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

gfrang said:


> Than no charge for replacement s&h and no extension. One problem solved.
> Next you got to get them to make good on the install right?


Just because I have the protection plan did not solve my issue.

I just got off the phone with a member of the office of the President of Directv regarding these issues and he stated what I have experienced is in fact correct to a point.

There is a clitch in their system that when a new card is activated "receiver replaced" the contract starts with the new card. He explained that the supervisors should have been trained on this clitch and I should have been informed of it and my account fixed. This did not happen. So the clitch caused my attitude and the poorly trained supervisor fed it.

They were able to fix my issue, so thank for for the assistance.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I always wonder about the motivation to make these kinds of post, trying to convince others to do something based on a negative experience. It's unfortunate that those things occurred, but I would get a *broader *view of the customer experience to consider *any *provider.
> 
> Since DirecTV has the highest customer satisfaction rating for years now, and their subscriber base has grown in huge numbers as well for years....one could make the case that they must be doing something right....alot right.
> 
> So the problem I have with these posts is the premise that everyone else should base their decisions exclusively on one person's negative experience.


This reply feels like a personal attack and for that, I do not appreciate your input. If people who are unhappy about a company do not speak up, one, the company will never change, and two, consumers never hear of the issues. If you read my post, I say consider this, I feel and I think. If you don't like my considerations, thinking or feelings, do not read or reply to my posts.

Just because a company has high customer satisfaction does not state a single thing about how they resolve conflict. It only states they have a large group of people that are currently happy. I did not get an isolated case. I got a string of ignorant supervisors and customer reps that continued to make the case worse with each incorrect comment. Only after speaking with the office of the President and explaining to him what I was told and what had happened did he have a chance to straighten it out. There were even notes in my account that were incorrect.

So please, do not attack me because I am stating facts here, not an unmotivated attack on a perfect company.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

Incog-Neato said:


> Then you got ripped. I've replaced numerous receivers (most recently 2 HD TiVos with 2 HR20's) under the PP and never paid a cent or had a committment extended or even questioned. Unless there is something you're not telling us at least your contract issue should be easily resolved.


Something I am not telling? I explained in detail each step of this mess.

I spoke to a customer rep and finally her supervisor and they both told me the same thing. The supervisor even told me I could find the data on their website and that he was going to email me a link.

As I stated above, I found this to be untrue, but it took a much higher manager to resolve it. He even stated he was going to contact ther supervisor I spoke with for some retraining.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

This issue has been resolved. The individual that contacted me has set my account back the way it was and offered to correct the situation.

For those that offered valuable help and suggestions, I thank you for your time and assistance.

For the few that thought I was being malicious or venting in an inappropriate way, I hope one day you can experience this with a service provider and then maybe you can see things from my side of the fence.

I still stand behind my opinion. I really feel these guys have very poor first level customer service. It should not take multiple phone calls requesting a supervisor to resolve an account issue. 

So anyway, thanks for the help. Feel free to delete this thread if you so wish as I doubt I will be revisiting it.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

How much did they charge you for running cable through the walls?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

FrankFromFl said:


> This issue has been resolved. The individual that contacted me has set my account back the way it was and offered to correct the situation.
> 
> For those that offered valuable help and suggestions, I thank you for your time and assistance.
> 
> ...


Frank,

I'm really glad you got everything fixed. One thing you need to know, is that there are posters every so often that come on here and bash directv just to do it. I'm not kidding. Also, sometimes we get people who write a post like your first one, but when we dig we find out they did everything wrong to cause their situation. There was one last week where the guy even blamed this forum for allowing what he felt was a defective software release to make it to his box! And he said he had posted about many issues. Guess what, he posted about two issues, and was asked several questions and given advice here to help him fix what might have actually been a simple problem. However, he never once replied to anyone, and told us we couldn't help him anyway because we're stupid. Most of the posts on here that you probably take as attacks are from people who have been around awhile and have seen people who start a post like yours and then use the entire thread to do nothing but bash and yell at Directv, rather than actually responding thoughtfully and working on getting their situation fixed. I'm glad you're someone who seems intelligent and got his situation fixed. Oh, and you wouldn't believe how often someone leaves out one little detail that they think is insignificant, but changes everything, so people around here always caution what they say if they've been around for a while.

Also, I don't think anyone here thinks you didn't have a bad experience. And frankly, I think you did a good job of venting although I would say calling them outright crooks was slightly harsher than needed. I probably would have titled this thread....

Why is Directv treating me like an ugly duckling?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

FrankFromFl said:


> Please read my story. If you have not signed up with these guys, consider this first.
> 
> I signed up for DirecTv 6 months ago and have nothing put problems from day 1! To start, they lied about my set-up price. They told me I was getting 1 HD-DVR and 1 DVR. The installer shows up with 2 reg receivers. I contacted customer service and she noted that my install order had been changed and she could no longer honor the original agreement.


Accidents happen. Sorry that your order got screwed up. By the way, an HDDVR is usually $200 lease, and the DVR is $99, and DirecTV only gives a $100 credit for equipment. You didnt mention wether or not you were charged the other $200, but I wanted to make sure that was clear.



FrankFromFl said:


> The new tech had my correct order (after much yelling at a supervisor). He damaged my house and stated he did work that he did not do. He told me I needed 4 lines installed inside my walls to run the 2 DVRs. He split the line that was already there with a splitter and never installed any wires, but charged me for 4 lines. My service never worked correctly, the second tuner could not get a signal and I could not record 2 shows.


He damaged your house, ehh? How so?
You had 2 options. A standard install would be the tech running 2 lines *per DVR* (so a total of 4 lines) down the side of your house, which is a basic install, or, you sound like you demanded that he fish them, (run them inside the wall) which is custom work. It also sounds like you complained, so instead he just split the cabling, which was obviously incorrect.



FrankFromFl said:


> The third tech told me I had to repay him to redo the work the second tech said he did as he was not going to install 4 lines for free. Again, much yelling involved.


Again, sounds like you asked for custom work.



FrankFromFl said:


> By the way, it is only 2 lines. Each DirecTv cable has 2 wires in it, but the tech will be happy to charge you to install 2 lines per wall if you are not careful.


No... Its 4 lines. 2 per DVR. The techs have some cabling that has both lines seamed together, but its still 2 individual lines per DVR.



FrankFromFl said:


> Then, I get my credit card bill. Turns out, they charged me twice for the equipment. I again contact them. After many angry hours on the phone, I finally get someone that takes care of it. For my troubles, I am told I will get a years worth of HBO/Cinemax/ShowTime for free. 3 months later, I start getting billed for this free service. I call to find out what is going on. They have no idea what I am talking about. I got 3 months for signing up and that is all.


Once again, accidents happen, they should credit you back one of the equipment charges. It sounds like you called in and yelled at them, which basically gave them no incentive to help you.
The HBO/CMAX/SHO/STARZ offer is for 3 months.



FrankFromFl said:


> As an additional offer at sign up. If I agree to auto-pay and paperless billing, they will give me a $50 Visa gift card. A month after I sign up, I get a letter in the mail stating that I am not eligible for this offer. I again contact customer service. The rep informs me that I am eligible for the offer and that he will resubmit it. A month later I get another letter again telling me that I am not eligible but no explanation why.


You were probably outside the time line of this offer. I cant remember when it expired though.



FrankFromFl said:


> Finally got my service working, but the DVR never worked correctly. Finally after 6-months of techs at my house, they offer to exchange my HD-DVR.


Ok, so possibly you got a faulty peice of equipment. You dont tell us what the issue was with your DVR. Just like you never told us how the first tech "damaged your house"



FrankFromFl said:


> Not thinking, I agreed. During the install, I found that one of the techs had the cable running through my Monster Power conditioner. It was this way originally from when I had cable. I undid that and the service seemed to work ok from then on. Side note, they replaced me NEW HD-DVR (6 month old) with a factory refurb. So, more than likely, there was nothing wrong with the DVR, just another installer screw-up.


Technicians are specifically trained to run the cabling straight through to the receiver, some even complain about putting it through a grounding block. I'd be surprised if it was in fact the tech that put it through your power conditioner. And the phone reps also ask that you UNPLUG THE CABLING and check where it goes. They wouldve told you not to go through the power conditioner as well.
Yes, units get replaced with refurbs. Its in the agreement you received and accepted by paying your bill.



FrankFromFl said:


> Fast forward to a month later. I had another issue with the DVR not recording shows. It records an hour of black screen rather than the show and I know the show was on because I watched part of it and recorded it for my wife.


You watched it on the DVR? The Standard DVR, or the HDDVR thats been replaced?



FrankFromFl said:


> So I call them again. After a good deal of hassle, I say, I have had enough of you guys. I want to know what it takes to cancel this crap service. The lady informs me that I would owe over $480. I ask why. She tells me that my 24 months restarted when I had my new HD-DVR installed. *The one that replaced the defective one.


Yup, sounds about right. But even so, with a 2 year commitment it'd be right around $480 no matter when you had it installed



FrankFromFl said:


> I explain the issue with the tech and it was their error that caused the DVR swap and that I was never informed of any contract extention nor did I agree to one. I explain that the DVR was most likely not defective and had one of their techs known to follow the cable from the wall, they would have found the issue the first time. I explain that it seems they are more than happy to swap devices and not tell the customer the impact because they can hide a contract extention. She explains that is just the way they do business!


You shouldve read the lease agreement that came with your bill, and is also available online? Or maybe you could've read the papers any one of the times the tech came out and asked you to sign. Each work order has the lease agreement written on the back, so you had the opportunity to read it before even signing.



FrankFromFl said:


> So, they screwed up my order.
> Screwed up my house.
> Screwed up my install.
> Double billed my credit card.
> ...


They did screw up your order the first time around, maybe it was the reps fault, maybe it was the computers fault, who knows. They straightened the order out for you. They double billed you... The rep probably didnt cancel the first order, so you call in and the credit team credits you back. You still havent explain how the installer "screwed up your house". They didnt send you a refurb DVR to punish you, they sent you a refurb DVR because its all they had in stock. Most customers now dont even get brand new equipment. And I assume all your service calls were within the 90 day warranty of the tech coming out, so you didnt get the protection plan, and they were fully in their right to extend your commitment, as is stated in the commitment agreement pamphlet you received with your first bill, and every single work order you signed.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

mgtr said:


> I think that D* is a great company, but they have some really lousy installers (who work under contract for separate companies). I have learned that before I let them in the door, I talk to them about exactly what they are going to do, and what, if any, extra charges are going to be. I have sent several away and asked them to send a supervisor next time. My worst experience has been with a company out of Orlando -- I sent one away, called D* who called the company owner who called me. I explained the problem clearly and calmly, and he said he would take care of it. Two days later, the same installer showed up with the same junk and the same attitude. I sent him away again.
> If the OP has had to deal with this company (he is in Florida), I can understand his frustration.


I'm here in FL and had an absolutely outstanding installer from day 1. IN fact, I kep his cell phone number and when I need work done (like running additional wires) that I know I have to pay for, I call him directly and he sets up the work order.

It's nice to know that this guy knows what he did and does follow up on any issues that I have, with no problems.

So, you're right... the wrong installer can make a world of hurt or difference.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

CJTE said:


> Accidents happen. Sorry that your order got screwed up. By the way, an HDDVR is usually $200 lease, and the DVR is $99, and DirecTV only gives a $100 credit for equipment. You didnt mention wether or not you were charged the other $200, but I wanted to make sure that was clear.
> 
> He damaged your house, ehh? How so?
> You had 2 options. A standard install would be the tech running 2 lines *per DVR* (so a total of 4 lines) down the side of your house, which is a basic install, or, you sound like you demanded that he fish them, (run them inside the wall) which is custom work. It also sounds like you complained, so instead he just split the cabling, which was obviously incorrect.
> ...


You must work for them. You sound just like their customer service people assuming I did something wrong. I assure you, most of this is incorrect.

Had you read the entire thread before posting, you would have seen most of this answered, but I will give you the benefit of doubt.

First, I was told of the charges. I ordered the 2 DVRs, the guy showed up with neither. I called to find out what was going on and they claimed I was no longer a new customer and could no longer get the new customer deal on the equipment. I don't know how else to explain this without writing a book for you.

I know the difference between a standard install and a custom install and I have said that I requested a custom install. During the install, the tech tore several massive holes in my walls, broke my in-the-wall cable box so that he could stuff one of his splitters inside my wall and to hide the mess, pushed my TV back into place before I could see the damage.

You may be correct in the fact that it is 4 wires, but it is 2 cables and 2 wall fishes (one per DVR). Not 4 and no installer has the right to charge for 2 wall installs per DVR.

I never called and started yelling. I called, calmly asked what was going on, explained the situation and once I got to a brick wall and they stopped helping, I started getting more forceful. Again, this was not an issue I was trying to resolve here, I was just telling it to show the frustration I have been through with these guys.

As for the offer, you again are incorrect, it was from 10-07 to 3-08 if I recall correctly. I started in 12-07 and activated in 1-08. I signed up while the big banner was across the top of the Directv.com website for this offer. So I know I was in fact not outside of the offer.

Again, I was not trying to resolve the faulty equipment. That was resolved and not the reason for my post.

As for the cable, I also explained that it was that way from when I had cable. I can only assume that the install tech was in such a hurry to hide the holes in my wall, that he did not bother to follow the cable to my TV.



CJTE said:


> Yup, sounds about right. But even so, with a 2 year commitment it'd be right around $480 no matter when you had it installed
> 
> You should've read the lease agreement that came with your bill, and is also available online? Or maybe you could've read the papers any one of the times the tech came out and asked you to sign. Each work order has the lease agreement written on the back, so you had the opportunity to read it before even signing.


Man, you could not be more wrong on this if you tried. I really wish you would have read this entire thread before making such a statement.

It is a clitch in their system, or so I am told. It has been fixed on my account, but others will most likely still face this issue. They do not have the right to extend a contract for replacing lease equipment and without signature. It is against the law to extend a contract without consent from the customer. I read everything. My closing on my house took hours because I read each line of that document, I did the same for the DirecTv contract. I signed nothing when the new DVR was installed, there was no tech, I did the install myself.



CJTE said:


> They did screw up your order the first time around, maybe it was the reps fault, maybe it was the computers fault, who knows. They straightened the order out for you. They double billed you... The rep probably didnt cancel the first order, so you call in and the credit team credits you back. You still havent explain how the installer "screwed up your house". They didnt send you a refurb DVR to punish you, they sent you a refurb DVR because its all they had in stock. Most customers now dont even get brand new equipment. And I assume all your service calls were within the 90 day warranty of the tech coming out, so you didnt get the protection plan, and they were fully in their right to extend your commitment, as is stated in the commitment agreement pamphlet you received with your first bill, and every single work order you signed.


You are most likely correct that I was double billed because the new order was added over the old order and it has been resolved, but I am a firm believer in attention to detail. The second order should not have been charged. The rep should have seen that I had already paid.

I have now explained how he screwed up my house, but I will give you more detail. He tried to install one of the wires through the stud rather than dropping from the ceiling. In the process, he must have used a drill as it looks like one side of the hole is chewed up from a chuck. After failure to get a hole all the way through the stud, he moves over to the other side of the stud, cuts another hole that is too large for a wall plate and this is where I think he gave up because he put a blank plate over the hole goes back to the first hole, busts out the in-wall box that I had there and stuffs a splitter in the hole, attaches 2 wires to a face plate that is now too small for the hole due to the damage, so he did not mount it and pushes my TV back into place without cleaning up the mess or letting me see the damage. He then continues to go into the next room where he must have been pulling on the cable for whatever reason, because he created an 8 inch tear in the drywall.

I didn't say they sent me a refurb to punish me, but the one they sent me is scratched up big time. Not a big deal, but again, another piece to my frustration.



CJTE said:


> And I assume all your service calls were within the 90 day warranty of the tech coming out, so you didnt get the protection plan, and they were fully in their right to extend your commitment, as is stated in the commitment agreement pamphlet you received with your first bill, and every single work order you signed.


Again, wow. You assume wrong and I had explained this on the first page. The problems were day 1 and continued from there. Yes I have the protection plan and had it from day 1 and yet again, you are wrong about the commitment. Your protection plan DOES NOT cover the equipment. This is the reason so many people are confused about this issue and after you telling me to read the commitments, maybe you should read them. The protection plan covers the installation, the wires, the dish alignment, and the overall system. It prevents us from having to pay for phone support, tech service calls and if equipment is replaced, it covers the handling fees, shipping, and tax. Total of $19 per replacement. It does NOT cover the equipment. The lease covers the equipment. So again, please do not assume something. I am not an idiot, I did not just learn to deal with the world yesterday. I read each document that I received, I even read the protection plan to the supervisor during the call that he told me about the extension and asked him where in that did it say my contract would be extended.

Thanks again for reading the thread and your very helpful post.

I am not attempting to flame anyone regarding this, but forums should be about helping, not assigning blame.


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree with Frank on this issue. It has to be the installers from the Orlando Area. I received the same sub-par service from them for a upgrade HD-DVR. The tech showed up without the HD-DVR and did not replace my dish. I had to take off 1/2 day of work to wait for him to arrive and then he did nothing and left. I called D*, explained the problem they called the install company reset the install for the next day. I took an 1/2 day off from work again the tech never showed up or called to cancel. Called D*, explained the situation, they said to reschedule the install. O.K I said , the install date was 2 months later. I canceled the install order. Frank, I feel your pain...



P.S>- D* member since 1996 - paid $1000 for 2 Sony Sat-B1 receivers and Dual LNB dish


----------



## Rage187 (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been with them for a year and couldn't be anymore satisfied.

Great service, great picture and still cheaper than comcast.

:heart; DirecTv


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

I think CJTE drank the kool-aid. Good job Frank, I think posts like yours help everyone with knowing how to get things corrected. This is exactly the place to come to post issues like yours and to get help. I've been with Directv for 14 years and have had nothing put good service but like everything else there are screw ups and what better place to read about them and get that help and we all know that Directv monitors this forum. 
Unfortunatly there are those that don't want to believe DirecTv can make mistakes. 
Congrats on getting your problem resoved.


----------



## Bronco70 (May 14, 2008)

I can understand the issue with not connecting sat cables to power conditioners but to those who talked about this do you include surge protectors?

The state I reside in is second to, yep Fl., in the # of lightning strikes. I have been a D* customer for 13 years and have had all my equipment always connected to surge protectors. Never a problem. 

Years ago a conversation with a Panamax engineer convinced me that surge protection was crucial. 

Last month I upgraded to an HR-21 from a 10-250. The installer wanted to take the RG-6 lines off the surge protector. Did not allow that. My HR-21 / AM-21 are working fine. I understand that there is an insertion loss going through the protector but all my sat signals are in the high 90's. The installer did a great job, even explained how a 5 LNB dish is aligned.

Anyway is there more to this than insertion loss? Just curious.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I suspect that some surge protectors are not capable of passing through the full bandwidth needed for DIRECTV (especially if you have a SWM which needs 2-2150MHz if I recall). That would be the issue. If yours is working fine, clearly it's ok.


----------



## Bronco70 (May 14, 2008)

I spent $1500 on my original 2 Sony SAT-A1's. Actually enjoyed doing the installs myself.

Was a great day back in '95 when I activated D*. Y'all remember USSB?

Joe


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Again, I would suggest that people ask for an appropriate means of escalation before posting their horror story. It seems obvious that the situation was corrected once the appropriate party was contacted.

Expecting things to go perfectly is unrealistic. The company seems to have corrected the situation to his satisfaction once the correct level of individual was involved. DirecTV has good customer service (compared to other satellite providers) because they do correct situations. Truly bad customer service would be shown had they not made the attempt to correct things at this point.

As for the six month waiting period, I would have escalated things much sooner. I feel bad for you having such a bad installation experience. But you learned a valuable lesson. When you cannot find a way to get a problem corrected, come here and ask people for the proper contact info. This problem likely could have been resolved months ago for you.

No, I don't work for DirecTV or have any involvement with them other than as a customer. But sometimes you have to be an active participant in solving your own problems.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Frank i am glad everything worked out for you. I think you should stick around here there is a lot of great info from nuts and bolts to rocket science. And sometimes it is kinda fun and believe me i wouldn't be here if it wasn't fun.


----------



## Bronco70 (May 14, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I suspect that some surge protectors are not capable of passing through the full bandwidth needed for DIRECTV (especially if you have a SWM which needs 2-2150MHz if I recall). That would be the issue. If yours is working fine, clearly it's ok.


Yep, mine is rated to pass 2.5 GHz.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

FrankFromFl said:


> First, I was told of the charges. I ordered the 2 DVRs, the guy showed up with neither. I called to find out what was going on and they claimed I was no longer a new customer and could no longer get the new customer deal on the equipment. I don't know how else to explain this without writing a book for you.


Hi, Frank!

I have read with amazement this entire thread, and if it would have happened to me I'd probably be in the hospital after blowing out a blood vein!!

I won't tell you how happy I am with DirecTV, because I really am and it would probably annoy you to hear another "gee we've had a great experience unlike you" testimonial. The big difference is that back in 2000 when I subscribed to DirecTV, it was up to the customer to pretty much control everything. The customer had to go to a store and buy (not lease) the equipment. The customer had to buy and install the cable. (Or pay $150 for a "professional" install which from what I've been told by others really was back then)

There were no commitments. But there also weren't a lot of enticements either like free premium channels for a few months or a reduced rate for a period of time on the basic package or a "free" upgrade/receiver. And there wasn't a HUGE number of people calling in wanting DirecTV HD installed yesterday.

After reading about your experience, after the installer showed up with the wrong equipment (and I assume a poor attitude when you brought it to his attention), and then you called DirecTV and got the story about not being eligible any more, I would have put the squash on the entire arrangement right there. And then I would have seen what DirecTV would do about it. If they said "OK, bye!" that would have been that. But somehow, I've noticed that folks are so eager to get their new HDTV and satellite up and running that they put up with a lot before going ballistic. The problem is that you only have 24 hours after an install to cancel the whole thing without commitment (longer in some states). Now, that's the key phrase "AFTER THE INSTALL". This means that you get to see the quality of work on the install and how the equipment works. For you, it was trouble from the very beginning with almost all aspects of the relationship. That's unacceptable.

But now that you are stuck with the commitment and a poor install and questionable working receivers, you do need to send an email to that VP mentioned earlier in this thread. I'm sure she will be especially concerned that your commitment was extended even though you have the "protection plan". While others on this messaging system discuss what does and does not extend the commitment, the only scenario that everyone seems to be in agreement with is that if you have the protection plan, you should NEVER get a commitment extension unless you do an upgrade or add receivers. Also, with the protection plan, you should NEVER have to so much as install an F-connector or ship anything. You are entitled to a service call visit by a technician who should do *whatever is necessary *to get your system working correctly....at no additional charge.

Now that you know these things, and as you spend a little time reading the messages on this system about DirecTV, it is totally possible for your relationship with DirecTV to become a pleasant experience. So grab some coffee (decafeinated  ), and write that email to the VP of customer service.

Good luck and welcome to DBSTALK.COM!!


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

FrankFromFl said:


> This reply feels like a personal attack and for that, I do not appreciate your input. If people who are unhappy about a company do not speak up, one, the company will never change, and two, consumers never hear of the issues. If you read my post, I say consider this, I feel and I think. If you don't like my considerations, thinking or feelings, do not read or reply to my posts.
> 
> Just because a company has high customer satisfaction does not state a single thing about how they resolve conflict. It only states they have a large group of people that are currently happy. I did not get an isolated case. I got a string of ignorant supervisors and customer reps that continued to make the case worse with each incorrect comment. Only after speaking with the office of the President and explaining to him what I was told and what had happened did he have a chance to straighten it out. There were even notes in my account that were incorrect.
> 
> So please, do not attack me because I am stating facts here, not an unmotivated attack on a perfect company.


Frank

It was only a matter of time before you would be berated here. People who report problems will eventually be swarmed on as if you disturbed the hive. The usual litany of excuses will follow. And your judgement, if not integrity, will be questioned.

It is a shame that even after forking out for the ridiculous Protection Plan you still have problems getting this matter resolved. I thought that at least would get you a guarantee of a functional working hassle free system, but obviously not.

Unfortunately, this is just the sad state of affairs at Direct TV. The responsibilty for bad installations, bad equipment, and bad customer service reps eventually fall upon you to resolve with countless hours on the phone, cash out of your pocket, commitment extensions, and patience beyond Job. Your situation is so mangled, I would have thought the only hope would have been to e-mail Ms. Filipiak. Good luck.


----------



## tallstack (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a thought, when I have a problem and have to call D, at the phone prompt I say protection plan. It takes me to them and I have had better luck getting issues resolved then with the regular CSR.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

highheater said:


> It was only a matter of time before you would be berated here. People who report problems will eventually be swarmed on as if you disturbed the hive. The usual litany of excuses will follow. And your judgement, if not integrity, will be questioned.


I would not say Frank was berated. I would say that some of us were surprised that the situation went on for so many months without Frank contacting someone higher up in the organization.

I think the situation was as unfortunate as the thread title. Customer service is intended to retain customers. A customer calling a company a bunch of crooks would seem to be one where this objective had failed permanently.

Stroll back through complaint threads. The threads normally end with a short post by the OP saying that DirecTV management was contacted and the problem(s) got resolved almost immediately. Some of these (though not this one) were the result of errors made by the customers. We are still left with several pages explaining why DirecTV is the worst company ever in the eyes of the OP of the individual threads.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

gregjones said:


> Again, I would suggest that people ask for an appropriate means of escalation before posting their horror story. It seems obvious that the situation was corrected once the appropriate party was contacted.
> 
> Expecting things to go perfectly is unrealistic. The company seems to have corrected the situation to his satisfaction once the correct level of individual was involved. DirecTV has good customer service (compared to other satellite providers) because they do correct situations. Truly bad customer service would be shown had they not made the attempt to correct things at this point.
> 
> ...


Greg --

I've run into similar problems as Frank (but not so severe). And this forum has been helpful in getting those problems resolved. It was here I learned about Ellen Filipiak's email address.

But a customer should not have to locate an internet forum and email an executive vice president to get issues resolved. Frank's problems should have been acted upon months ago by DirecTV's normal customer service and technical support channels.

Unfortunately DirecTV's normal customer support channels don't have the authority or support processes to handle anything other than the most routine issues. It used to be that you had to call Retention for more complicated problems. But DirecTV decided that too many people "abused" the only option they had, so the ability to reach Retention and have them solve problems was curtailed.

Recently DirecTV added the option to email Ellen Filipiak. How long will it be before her office is overwhelmed, and DirecTV decides that too many people are "abusing" that route and they close it down?

What will be the option after that?

Hopefully the next option will be for DirecTV to do what they should have done in the first place: create a normal customer service support system where customers can easily reach the appropriate agent with authority, knowledge, resources and available processes to consistently and correctly resolve issues.


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

tallstack said:


> Just a thought, when I have a problem and have to call D, at the phone prompt I say protection plan. It takes me to them and I have had better luck getting issues resolved then with the regular CSR.


Do you actually have the protection plan or do you just say that? Could be a useful tip for those without it.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

tallstack said:


> Just a thought, when I have a problem and have to call D, at the phone prompt I say protection plan. It takes me to them and I have had better luck getting issues resolved then with the regular CSR.


One time i called and at the prompt i said the word cancel and got to talk to someone with a pulse.


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

highheater said:


> Frank
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you would be berated here. People who report problems will eventually be swarmed on as if you disturbed the hive. The usual litany of excuses will follow. And your judgement, if not integrity, will be questioned.
> 
> ...


+1. See it continually. The only thing to do, Frank, is just give it up here. At least you got your problem fixed. The more you say, the more you will get attacked by the Directv mafia. Just let it go before it degenerates further.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

There are "mafia" on both sides here. People bristle when exaggerated global superlatives are used to describe their own specific issue. Those who do not have these issues naturally jump up to decry it. If both sides would tone down the rhetoric and talk dispassionately about the subject, it would be a much calmer forum. However, this being the relatively anonymous internet, we somehow feel freer to drop civility. I know, I am guilty of it myself.



paulsown said:


> +1. See it continually. The only thing to do, Frank, is just give it up here. At least you got your problem fixed. The more you say, the more you will get attacked by the Directv mafia. Just let it go before it degenerates further.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

gfrang said:


> One time i called and at the prompt i said the word cancel and got to talk to someone with a pulse.


There was a time that you could do that, but they've sort of gotten wise to that. Going too far down that road can lead you to actually getting your service canceled.



paulsown said:


> +1. See it continually. The only thing to do, Frank, is just give it up here. At least you got your problem fixed. The more you say, the more you will get attacked by the Directv mafia. Just let it go before it degenerates further.


I freely admit that there are a lot of people here who like DIRECTV. This is far more of a "fan" site than a "hater" site and we moderators are fine with that. We try to encourage politely dissenting opinions though, and try to offer as much help as we can. If someone feels he is being improperly ganged up on for his opinion, let one of us know. We don't tolerate personal attacks on our members.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> There are "mafia" on both sides here. People bristle when exaggerated global superlatives are used to describe their own specific issue. Those who do not have these issues naturally jump up to decry it. If both sides would tone down the rhetoric and talk dispassionately about the subject, it would be a much calmer forum. However, this being the relatively anonymous internet, we somehow feel freer to drop civility. I know, I am guilty of it myself.


The point is to state the problem, ask for help resolving it and give them a chance to resolve it. The posts of problems are often posted in a fit of rage. For every installation horror story, there are many more installations that went correctly. Some people assume DirecTV is perfect. Others assume DirecTV has never done an installation correctly. Both groups are wrong.

My advice is to post the issues, not the generalizations.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

highheater said:


> Frank
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you would be berated here. People who report problems will eventually be swarmed on as if you disturbed the hive. The usual litany of excuses will follow. And your judgement, if not integrity, will be questioned.
> 
> ...





paulsown said:


> +1. See it continually. The only thing to do, Frank, is just give it up here. At least you got your problem fixed. The more you say, the more you will get attacked by the Directv mafia. Just let it go before it degenerates further.


I didnt see Frank get berated at all. Most if not all who visit here are more than willing to help with problems. I know Ive had a couple of things that I needed help with. Sometimes things come across one way in words when the person posting was wanting them to come across another way. Bottom line, Frank got his problems solved and will hopefully come to see that Directv isnt all bad, despite what originally happened.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Hopefully the next option will be for DirecTV to do what they should have done in the first place: create a normal customer service support system where customers can easily reach the appropriate agent with authority, knowledge, resources and available processes to consistently and correctly resolve issues.


I completely agree with the last paragraph above. As I posted in another thread, we need to start seeing the issues facing the CSRs as one problem to solve. As long as CSRs are the route to be taken to haggle over credits and pricing without an initial customer service problem, this will not get better. The practice of constantly haggling over prices degrades the quality of customer support. Currently, the CSRs spend a lot of time going over people's desire for credits for no particular reason. Each time a good CSR is stuck on the phone doing this, someone like Frank isn't getting their problems resolved.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> There are "mafia" on both sides here.


I guess I am part of the "mafia" (and being from New Jersey, I am offended by your use of that term ;-).

At one time I thought it was important to try to be impartial on this forum, despite the repeated customer service problems I've encountered with DirecTV. But after seeing so many posters get berated and blamed for DirecTV's errors, I decided that there was no point in moderating my viewpoint in the name of impartiality. Especially knowing that DirecTV monitors this forum, and given my experience in managing and redesigning customer service organizations, I think I provide more value in giving my honest assessment.

So back to the OP, and my honest assessment:

Although Frank has a promise from DirecTV to fix the technical and billing issues, DirecTV still has not resolved the customer experience issue. Frank has gone through months of hell trying to get the technical and billing issues resolved. His customer experience was so poor, he ended up with the perception that "DirecTV is a bunch of crooks".

Even after finding someone who said they would fix the technical and billing issues, Frank said "I still stand behind my opinion." So while Frank may not be as angry since at least the technical and billing issues will be fixed, he still had a lousy customer service experience and DirecTV has done nothing to make that up to him (or at least commit that he won't receive a similar experience again) and improve his opinion of DirecTV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> And yet they have like 15 million subscribers, most of whom are quite satisfied with the service. Personally, I have been with Directv for 11 years and outside of a few long waits on the phone to speak to a rep, couldnt be happier.


They have upwards of 17 million subscribers, but a non-negligible percentage of them are under some form of commitment or another so "happiness" may or may not apply.

How can anyone who hasn't diligently sampled any other service (hardware, programming and customer service) in more than a decade know whether or not they could be happier elsewhere???


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> They have upwards of 17 million subscribers, but a non-negligible percentage of them are under some form of commitment or another so "happiness" may or may not apply.
> 
> How can anyone who hasn't diligently sampled any other service (hardware, programming and customer service) in more than a decade know whether or not they could be happier elsewhere???


Well I have been with Directv since 96 and I know that I wouldn't be happier anywhere else. I know people that have Dish and cable I have watched there TV's and I like Directv much better. So, that is how I know.


----------



## tallstack (Jan 11, 2007)

highheater said:


> Do you actually have the protection plan or do you just say that? Could be a useful tip for those without it.


Yep I actually have it


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

FrankFromFl said:


> You must work for them. You sound just like their customer service people assuming I did something wrong. I assure you, most of this is incorrect.
> 
> Had you read the entire thread before posting, you would have seen most of this answered, but I will give you the benefit of doubt.
> 
> ...


Everyones entitled to their opinion.
I did go back and read the entire thread, about 4 minutes after I posted that. I had absolutely no interest in modifying what I'd said.

The only thing that has any face value to respond to is your thought about extending the commitment. *Its in the lease agreement*, and the CSR has NO control over the extension. If you want to fight it, cancel your service and explain to Retentions that the contract shouldnt have been extended because it was a replacement under the protection plan. They'll look it up and knock off bout $48 (you did say 6 months, right). That still leaves you with a couple hundred dollars to pay.
Forums are about helping people. They're also about expressing opinions. You expressed yours, and I expressed mine.
In regards to the protection plan, the hell if it doesnt cover equipment. My D10 was having a card issue and I got that replaced with a D11, no charge, no extension. About a month later the tuner on my old RCA receiver gave out and that was replaced with no cost, no extension as well.
I *do not* work for DirecTV, or any of their affiliates. (Although I did used to do minor home theater installs, and i've actually talked to the guys at ironwood considering getting back into the business).
The "lease" may cover the equipment cost, but a replacement is an extension of the comittment, you pay for shipping and handling, and the receiver you get will have a leased status whether you owned it or not.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

harsh said:


> They have upwards of 17 million subscribers, but a non-negligible percentage of them are under some form of commitment or another so "happiness" may or may not apply.
> 
> How can anyone who hasn't diligently sampled any other service (hardware, programming and customer service) in more than a decade know whether or not they could be happier elsewhere???


Isnt that like asking a person who has been married for 20 years, how they know they couldnt have done better?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

FrankFromFl said:


> If you read my post, I say consider this, I feel and I think. If you don't like my considerations, thinking or feelings, do not read or reply to my posts.


That some sound advice. Kind of ironic, eh?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Upstream said:


> I guess I am part of the "mafia" (and being from New Jersey, I am offended by your use of that term ;-).
> 
> At one time I thought it was important to try to be impartial on this forum, despite the repeated customer service problems I've encountered with DirecTV. But after seeing so many posters get berated and blamed for DirecTV's errors, I decided that there was no point in moderating my viewpoint in the name of impartiality. Especially knowing that DirecTV monitors this forum, and given my experience in managing and redesigning customer service organizations, I think I provide more value in giving my honest assessment.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately FrankFromFL ended up on the raw side of the deal. He got burnt multiple times.
Your idea of viewpoint on this forum is entirely up to you. Being impartial is cool, but we all hear your opinion either way.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please, everyone, let's steer this away from accusations and personal attacks. If we can't do anything to help Frank or support him the thread will be closed.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey, I just had a thought.
The OP said he had 1 receiver replacement and atleast 2 service calls, right?

He totally shouldve been setup to be in contact with the new *Case Management* department, which would've handled his issue years ago.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

CJTE said:


> Hey, I just had a thought.
> The OP said he had 1 receiver replacement and atleast 2 service calls, right?
> 
> He totally shouldve been setup to be in contact with the new *Case Management* department, which would've handled his issue years ago.


but the case management goes IF he used service calls, according to what i read in the beggining, that was long ago before case management comes up.

but, right now im trying to see if he has the comm charge. if not i will edit and inform


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

gregjones said:


> I completely agree with the last paragraph above. As I posted in another thread, we need to start seeing the issues facing the CSRs as one problem to solve. As long as CSRs are the route to be taken to haggle over credits and pricing without an initial customer service problem, this will not get better. The practice of constantly haggling over prices degrades the quality of customer support. Currently, the CSRs spend a lot of time going over people's desire for credits for no particular reason. Each time a good CSR is stuck on the phone doing this, someone like Frank isn't getting their problems resolved.


Greg --

I'm not sure if I agree with your assessment that call volume regarding pricing is a primary cause of the types of problems Frank encountered. First of all, Frank was able to speak with DirecTV agents plenty of times, so it isn't as if DirecTV's staff was spread too thin because of high call volume. And even if that were a problem, it is easily solved by having different agent groups handle pricing issues and service issues.

Also, your comments (especially in the other thread you referenced) sound as if you are blaming the issues on poor CSRs. I think it is unfair to blame the DirecTV agents for systemic problems that are beyond their control. The agents don't set the DirecTV policies; they don't determine their level of authority; they don't determine what information is available to them; they don't design the systems and processes; they don't determine the compensation schemes which provide incentives for installers and CSRs to poorly serve the customer.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> .....I freely admit that there are a lot of people here who like DIRECTV. This is far more of a "fan" site than a "hater" site and we moderators are fine with that......


This website is better than that. It comes across overall as pretty neutral to me. The collective knowledge here understands the product in its entirety and is fully aware of each and every problem and what the possible solutions are, if any. Any imbalance one way or the other is usually rapidly re-balanced by corrective posts. Threads are rarely closed, and posts are reasonably polite. This is a good place to get your problems solved, whatever they are.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Greg --
> 
> I'm not sure if I agree with your assessment that call volume regarding pricing is a primary cause of the types of problems Frank encountered. First of all, Frank was able to speak with DirecTV agents plenty of times, so it isn't as if DirecTV's staff was spread too thin because of high call volume. And even if that were a problem, it is easily solved by having different agent groups handle pricing issues and service issues.
> 
> Also, your comments (especially in the other thread you referenced) sound as if you are blaming the issues on poor CSRs. I think it is unfair to blame the DirecTV agents for systemic problems that are beyond their control. The agents don't set the DirecTV policies; they don't determine their level of authority; they don't determine what information is available to them; they don't design the systems and processes; they don't determine the compensation schemes which provide incentives for installers and CSRs to poorly serve the customer.


I am not blaming the agents, but the system. Lumping pricing concerns and genuine customer service issues on the same group will undermine the ability to handle either effectively. I did not claim it was the primary reason, but it could well be a contributing factor.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Greg -- Gotcha. Of course the issue is easily addressed by not lumping both types of calls together.


----------



## FrankFromFl (Jun 4, 2008)

CJTE said:


> Everyones entitled to their opinion.
> I did go back and read the entire thread, about 4 minutes after I posted that. I had absolutely no interest in modifying what I'd said.
> 
> The only thing that has any face value to respond to is your thought about extending the commitment. *Its in the lease agreement*, and the CSR has NO control over the extension. If you want to fight it, cancel your service and explain to Retentions that the contract shouldnt have been extended because it was a replacement under the protection plan. They'll look it up and knock off bout $48 (you did say 6 months, right). That still leaves you with a couple hundred dollars to pay.
> ...


Again, I am sorry, but you are wrong and spreading incorrect and incomplete information. I appreciate your opinion, but I spoke directly to a person in the office of the president of DirecTv and asked him what was covered under the protection plan and if it extends the contract.

His EXACT WORDS! If you don't believe me, email them yourself, but please stop calling me a liar.

This is what the plan covers:
Plan Benefits
The DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN gives you the ultimate in professional technical services for your DIRECTV® System, including:

Covering *the cost associated* with replacing defective equipment, including remotes and receivers *- this covers the shipping/handling and fees. The box is covered by the lease. The fees for not having the plan are around $19 per replacement.*
Coverage of wiring, satellite antenna, connections/switches and more 
Power surge-related repairs 
Dish antenna realignments 
24-hour technical support 
In-home service calls

That is all, nothing more, nothing less. Also, there is ZERO extension to the contract.

Think of it this way, I lease a truck for 36 months, that truck needs warranty work, could Ford extend my lease due to the work? No, and neither can DirecTv and they DO NOT. As I have stated multiple times, it was an error in the system and it is being fixed, but customers should be warned of that error or they too may end up with an extension without knowing it.

Again, please have correct facts, or please do not state what you assume. You had a box replaced and you assume it was due to the protection plan. In fact, you did not have to pay shipping to replace the box due to the protection plan, the lease replaced your box. You may have gotten an upgrade due to the plan, but not a box replacement. I have the name and ID number of the DirecTv employee that informed me of this, so I assure you, I am speaking from first hand knowledge.

Also, the early cancel is $20 per month, so I do not know where you get $48. Last I checked, that is $120

People assume I am upset over the install. I realize bad installs happen. That is not my main gripe, even the less than stellar customer service is less of an issue.

When I wrote this post, I was unhappy about the extension of my contract without my authorization or knowledge. I was upset about the incorrect information I received from customer service supervisor. That issue has been resolved. I doubt DirecTv could ever do anything to correct my current feelings about the customer service until I find that it has changed.

Will I cancel? Not at this point. I like the product and now that it is working and I have the correct end date on my account, I will stick it out and as long as I never have to call customer service again, I may even become a content customer.

Will I sing this company's praises to my friends and neighbors? Well, not sing, but at least caution them and let them decide for their selves.

I expect a certain level from a company whether it product or service based.

I expect to get what I paid for. If you empower your employee or label to state what you offer, you had better back it. Otherwise, it is false advertisement. I expect my watch to tell me the time, if it does not, I am not happy with it.

I expect courteous, but most of all, well informed customer service. If you do not know the answer, do not make something up, do not assume, do not stonewall. If you can't help, say so and tell the customer who can. I expect even more from their supervisor. You should know the answer or how to get it or you should not have that job, period and if you tell someone something that is incorrect, you should have to face up for that mistake.

If you expect anything less from a company, you are an amazing customer, either that or corporate America has you well trained.

Again, I apologize for appearing to vent or irrationally state my situation. I stated facts. I stated what happed leading up to yesterday. I may have done so with more emotion that I should have, but I stand behind that it is illegal to change a contract without approval and proof from all parties involved. They had neither. Had the supervisor handled the situation different, you guys would have never known me, and for that, DirecTv should do something.

I again, request that the moderators lock or delete this thread as I am not posting again and see no reason to continue this conversation.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

i feel your pain mastec installer treid to charge me $75 to mount my slimline on my concrete block house 5ft off the ground right were my old 3 lnb dish was.he tried for 40min trying to make it fit on the old bracket and when it would not work he tried to charge me.told him i'll do it and called direct while he was hooking up my recievers.they called mastec and mastec called him.he got even more irritated and went out to install the dish.then told me he was done.during the walk through that i insisted on doing i pointed out he did not install the braces or arms to help support the dish.he told me i did not need them but if i wanted them it would be $50.i asked him to leave and did not sign any of his paperwork.called dtv again politly explained ,and a new installer was sent out the next day.he was great he even went in the attic to check the multiswith and said the other installer was supposed to replace that to but didn't.


----------



## PAJeep (Mar 8, 2008)

FrankFromFl said:


> Again, I am sorry, but you are wrong and spreading incorrect and incomplete information. I appreciate your opinion, but I spoke directly to a person in the office of the president of DirecTv and asked him what was covered under the protection plan and if it extends the contract.
> 
> His EXACT WORDS! If you don't believe me, email them yourself, but please stop calling me a liar.


Okay I wont call you a liar but this is straight from the website as you posted as well. How is that not covernight the receiver?

Plan Benefits
The DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN gives you the ultimate in professional technical services for your DIRECTV® System, including:

Covering the cost associated with replacing defective equipment, including remotes and receivers 
Coverage of wiring, satellite antenna, connections/switches and more 
Power surge-related repairs 
Dish antenna realignments 
24-hour technical support 
In-home service calls

One Low Monthly Fee
Get the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN for just $5.99 a month. This low monthly fee covers every DIRECTV® Receiver on your account.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

all receivers have a warranty of 90 days, if replacement after 90 days period, No renewal of current commitment required, so, if the receiver was replaced in warranty out period, there is no renewal of commitment, but, previous commitment still si going on, that should be the charge he is getting only, they will have to do an escalation to account management to get rid from the second commitment.


----------



## PAJeep (Mar 8, 2008)

Just ignore my above post. Makes perfect sense what you said. My understanding is what the protection plan does save you is the added commitment


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> This website is better than that. It comes across overall as pretty neutral to me. The collective knowledge here understands the product in its entirety and is fully aware of each and every problem and what the possible solutions are, if any. Any imbalance one way or the other is usually rapidly re-balanced by corrective posts. Threads are rarely closed, and posts are reasonably polite. This is a good place to get your problems solved, whatever they are.


I agree with the post you replied to. I think this forum is pro-Directv. I don't think that in itself is necessarily a bad thing, I just think some honesty is in order. I am not trying to offend anybody, but I read a book a few years back about how the media is slanted, but they don't realize it. The main point of the book was that many people in the media have the same political beliefs. This is because people easily connect with people with the same beliefs. Therefore, the media does not realize that the stories they print are slanted because everyone they are surrounded with thinks the same way as they do, therefore, they think that the entire country believes that way. I think that is what happens here. A majority of people here are very happy with Directv, and on here they all are free to talk about why they like it so much. When someone comes along saying that Directv may have wronged them in some way, these people cannot believe that Directv has done anything wrong because most people they interact with have the same good experiences with Directv as they do. They find ANY reason they can to blame the person with the problem. I have seen time and time again where a poster has a legitimate issue but someone finds some way to blame the OP. Whether it's that entitlement nonsense or saying that they should have read some obscure website, there is always at least one person that blames the OP (or at least attacks the spelling or grammar). I believe that this type of response scares people away and ultimately hurts the credibility of this site. Yet it happens continuously.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

paulsown said:


> I agree with the post you replied to. I think this forum is pro-Directv. I don't think that in itself is necessarily a bad thing, I just think some honesty is in order. I am not trying to offend anybody, but I read a book a few years back about how the media is slanted, but they don't realize it. The main point of the book was that many people in the media have the same political beliefs. This is because people easily connect with people with the same beliefs. Therefore, the media does not realize that the stories they print are slanted because everyone they are surrounded with thinks the same way as they do, therefore, they think that the entire country believes that way. I think that is what happens here. A majority of people here are very happy with Directv, and on here they all are free to talk about why they like it so much. When someone comes along saying that Directv may have wronged them in some way, these people cannot believe that Directv has done anything wrong because most people they interact with have the same good experiences with Directv as they do. They find ANY reason they can to blame the person with the problem. I have seen time and time again where a poster has a legitimate issue but someone finds some way to blame the OP. Whether it's that entitlement nonsense or saying that they should have read some obscure website, there is always at least one person that blames the OP (or at least attacks the spelling or grammar). I believe that this type of response scares people away and ultimately hurts the credibility of this site. Yet it happens continuously.


I have openly blamed DirecTV for contributing to this problem. I have found the site to be extremely neutral. Probably 80% of the folks here are open and neutral. There are 10% of extremely pro-DirecTV user and 10% that detest them. That is about as even-handed as you could possibly expect.

I do become frustrated with the phrasing in the service complaint posts. Calling a company a bunch of crooks comes across as a bit inflammatory. Most people here that disagree with the OPs in these threads disagree with the generalizations more than the problems they are having.

I hate that Frank had these problems. They do happen sometimes. I do not consider them the norm by any means. If they were the norm, DirecTV would not give an email address for a VP. They could not handle the volume of complaints if this happened to a significant percentage of the subscriber base. That being said, I am moving on to other threads. Frank, I hope all works out to your satisfaction.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

PAJeep said:


> Just ignore my above post. Makes perfect sense what you said. My understanding is what the protection plan does save you is the added commitment


plus s&h 19.95


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

paulsown said:


> (or at least attacks the spelling or grammar). I believe that this type of response scares people away and ultimately hurts the credibility of this site. Yet it happens continuously.


It's "continually" not "continuously".

(Sorry. I couldn't resist.)


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Upstream said:


> It's "continually" not "continuously".
> 
> (Sorry. I couldn't resist.)


:nono:

Very funny.:lol:


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

FrankFromFl said:


> Again, I am sorry, but you are wrong and spreading incorrect and incomplete information. I appreciate your opinion, but I spoke directly to a person in the office of the president of DirecTv and asked him what was covered under the protection plan and if it extends the contract.
> 
> His EXACT WORDS! If you don't believe me, email them yourself, but please stop calling me a liar.


I dont need to email the Office of the President, I have their phone number, but I dont need to call them either, I know the plan very well. Maybe instead of talking to the Office of the President, you should talk to someone in the Protection Plan department, someone who knows the policy and uses it every day. *Most Importantly* Dont put words in my mouth. I never called you a liar.



FrankFromFl said:


> This is what the plan covers:
> Plan Benefits
> The DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN gives you the ultimate in professional technical services for your DIRECTV® System, including:
> 
> ...


Thats right, no extension of the commitment. However, there is a separate, individual 1 year commitment to the protection plan. If you dont beleive that you can send them another email.



FrankFromFl said:


> Think of it this way, I lease a truck for 36 months, that truck needs warranty work, could Ford extend my lease due to the work? No, and neither can DirecTv and they DO NOT. As I have stated multiple times, it was an error in the system and it is being fixed, but customers should be warned of that error or they too may end up with an extension without knowing it.


DirecTV's "lease" program is not like any other lease program. You cant compare it to vehicles, cell phones, or anything else.



FrankFromFl said:


> Again, please have correct facts, or please do not state what you assume. You had a box replaced and you assume it was due to the protection plan. In fact, you did not have to pay shipping to replace the box due to the protection plan, the lease replaced your box. You may have gotten an upgrade due to the plan, but not a box replacement. I have the name and ID number of the DirecTv employee that informed me of this, so I assure you, I am speaking from first hand knowledge.


Im not the one making assumptions. The lease *DID NOT* have anything to do with my replacement, because my equipment is OWNED, and continues to be OWNED. So explain that one away.



FrankFromFl said:


> Also, the early cancel is $20 per month, so I do not know where you get $48. Last I checked, that is $120


If you want to get technical, its $18/month for 2 years totalling I beleive 480, and $12/month for 1 year, totalling $360, if I remember correctly.



FrankFromFl said:


> People assume I am upset over the install. I realize bad installs happen. That is not my main gripe, even the less than stellar customer service is less of an issue.
> 
> When I wrote this post, I was unhappy about the extension of my contract without my authorization or knowledge. I was upset about the incorrect information I received from customer service supervisor. That issue has been resolved. I doubt DirecTv could ever do anything to correct my current feelings about the customer service until I find that it has changed.


Great, lets review only that issue then. Your commitment got extended either when the replacement was ordered, or when it was activated. Either way, that is a standard problem. DirecTV has no way of bypassing it. All they can do is note when your commitment is supposed to be. And if you mention it when cancelling, any retentions agent can verify that your commitment should've been shorter due to a protection plan replacement.



FrankFromFl said:


> Will I cancel? Not at this point. I like the product and now that it is working and I have the correct end date on my account, I will stick it out and as long as I never have to call customer service again, I may even become a content customer.


Thats great. I'm sorry that you were put through so much hassle, and I wouldn't have been surprised if you'd left. Stick around here and you may find out you could even have some fun with your DirecTV service & equipment, like Beta testing some of the new software before it goes out to everyone (there are risks, but for the most part its a fun experience if you're into that kind of thing).



FrankFromFl said:


> Will I sing this company's praises to my friends and neighbors? Well, not sing, but at least caution them and let them decide for their selves.


Thats understandable. And in the end, shouldnt everyone be able to make their own decision?



FrankFromFl said:


> I expect a certain level from a company whether it product or service based.
> 
> I expect to get what I paid for. If you empower your employee or label to state what you offer, you had better back it. Otherwise, it is false advertisement. I expect my watch to tell me the time, if it does not, I am not happy with it.





FrankFromFl said:


> I expect courteous, but most of all, well informed customer service. If you do not know the answer, do not make something up, do not assume, do not stonewall. If you can't help, say so and tell the customer who can. I expect even more from their supervisor. You should know the answer or how to get it or you should not have that job, period and if you tell someone something that is incorrect, you should have to face up for that mistake.


Yea, you're not going to find that with DirecTV. Sorry.



FrankFromFl said:


> If you expect anything less from a company, you are an amazing customer, either that or corporate America has you well trained.
> 
> Again, I apologize for appearing to vent or irrationally state my situation. I stated facts. I stated what happed leading up to yesterday. I may have done so with more emotion that I should have, but I stand behind that it is illegal to change a contract without approval and proof from all parties involved. They had neither. Had the supervisor handled the situation different, you guys would have never known me, and for that, DirecTv should do something.


And I stand behind its in the paperwork that you signed, and agreed to by paying your bill.



FrankFromFl said:


> I again, request that the moderators lock or delete this thread as I am not posting again and see no reason to continue this conversation.


They dont really do that, unless someone comes out cussing at you or something, as they like to be unbiased.



PAJeep said:


> Okay I wont call you a liar but this is straight from the website as you posted as well.


The OP was stating that I called him a liar. I dont think I called him a liar once, and Ive read over what I said a few times.


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

gregjones said:


> I have openly blamed DirecTV for contributing to this problem. I have found the site to be extremely neutral. Probably 80% of the folks here are open and neutral. There are 10% of extremely pro-DirecTV user and 10% that detest them. That is about as even-handed as you could possibly expect.
> 
> I do become frustrated with the phrasing in the service complaint posts. Calling a company a bunch of crooks comes across as a bit inflammatory. Most people here that disagree with the OPs in these threads disagree with the generalizations more than the problems they are having.
> 
> I hate that Frank had these problems. They do happen sometimes. I do not consider them the norm by any means. If they were the norm, DirecTV would not give an email address for a VP. They could not handle the volume of complaints if this happened to a significant percentage of the subscriber base. That being said, I am moving on to other threads. Frank, I hope all works out to your satisfaction.


I understand that the way a problem is presented is important, and maybe these threads could be started in a more friendly and constructive manner, but people get upset, and that is what is being expressed here. That does not make it right, but when an OP posts this type of title on a thread(and is obviously frustrated) and is then attacked, well, that is just like throwing gasoline on a fire. It does not make the problem better. It makes it worse.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

CJTE said:


> FrankFromFl said:
> 
> 
> > I expect courteous, but most of all, well informed customer service. If you do not know the answer, do not make something up, do not assume, do not stonewall. If you can't help, say so and tell the customer who can. I expect even more from their supervisor. You should know the answer or how to get it or you should not have that job, period and if you tell someone something that is incorrect, you should have to face up for that mistake.
> ...


I disagree. I've had many good phone calls with DIRECTV. That said, sometimes they do answer with information they are guessing.


CJTE said:


> FrankFromFl said:
> 
> 
> > I again, request that the moderators lock or delete this thread as I am not posting again and see no reason to continue this conversation.
> ...


 There is one variation. If the OP asks to have a thread closed, we are happy to honor that request. My apologies that I didn't see the request sooner.

So thread closed.

Thanks everyone who tried to help FrankFromFL, that is the real strength behind DBStalk'ers. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------

